# Looking for a Rifle... Advice?



## sje0123 (Jul 6, 2006)

Now that I have fallen deeply in love with my XD-9 I would like to add to my collection. I'd like to get a rifle.

Here are the limitations:

The rifle will not be purchased within the next 6 months because I want to get to know what I want before I get it.

I am thinking at that time I will be looking for something at or under $450.

I would like it to be upgradable with stocks and barrels and stuff.

Preferred caliber will probably be .22

I will only be using it to shoot at a max of 100 yds as nothing remotely close to me goes further.

So, can you all name and possibly provide pictures so I can look around at gun shows? 

What is the retail price of a Ruger 10/22? Any opinions on that choice?


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

If you're planning on swapping barrels and stocks, buy a used 10-22. You should be able to pick up a good used one for between 75-150 and a new one from 165-200.


----------



## sje0123 (Jul 6, 2006)

Wow... that cheap? Hmm... maybe 6 months is too far away.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

sje0123 said:


> Wow... that cheap? Hmm... maybe 6 months is too far away.


Yup, good things come to those who wait.............or not:mrgreen:


----------



## sje0123 (Jul 6, 2006)

Just bought a 10/22 carbine. I'm so bad. Hahha


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

sje0123 said:


> Just bought a 10/22 carbine. I'm so bad. Hahha


Good for you, post some pics. :smt023


----------

